# DIY Charger



## stroes (6/6/17)

*** DISCLAIMER *** 
Do not attempt this if you know little about electronics. I take no responsibility for any loss or damage to your device or your life.
*** DISCLAIMER ***

Well with that out of the way. My entire vape set up that i carry around with my was stolen recently ( i know f**k that guy)

So on a very light budget i had to get myself a new device, batts and charger. I got the device and batts (RDTABox and LG turds) but unfortunately that is where my budget ended, and the RDTA box doesnt do USB charging, so i had to improvise. I didnt have R300+ for a new charger and luckily i know something about electronics, so decided to build one relatively easily. 

For those of you that sit in the same situation and need a 18650 charger look no further, you can build one for less than R80.

Materials needed (2 bay - 18650 charger):
2x TP4056 Charging module - http://lantis.co.za/ocols/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1948&search=tp4056
2x 18650 Battery Holder - http://lantis.co.za/ocols/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=2343&search=18650
Some wire
Soldering Iron (My soldering sucks i know)
And a plastic case (I used an old Limitless RDTA + box)
Mini USB cable

From here on it is as simple as connecting the wires from the battery sled to the charging module Positive to Positive and Negative to Negative and plugging in your USB cable, Voila there you have a 18650 battery charger.

You can now also link up your modules by connecting IN+ and IN- on the 2 boards and have single USB input that powers both modules and charges both batteries.

The board has overcharge protection and switches off as soon as the battery is fully charged. Input is 5v and charges at 1A.

PS: not really good at writing tutorials but willing to answer any questions. Been using this for a while now, the previous charger i built was 3-bay for my RX200s but that is gone now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre (6/6/17)

Very neat. I like the cover - keeps dust out!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/6/17)

Well done @stroes . I had four TP4056 charging modules in my FastTech cart for some time, but recently removed them. You have inspired me. I will include them in my next order.


----------



## PsyCLown (6/6/17)

Now if you could source better / more advanced modules, that would really be awesome!
Perhaps get someone to print a nice case as well with a 3D printer.


----------



## stroes (6/6/17)

Was too lazy to wait for my printer to finish thats where the ijoy case came in. 

Planning on addind charge level indicators next

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stroes (6/6/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Well done @stroes . I had four TP4056 charging modules in my FastTech cart for some time, but recently removed them. You have inspired me. I will include them in my next order.


Luckily these modules are fairly easy to find. Most electronic component shops stock them

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/6/17)

Yes. thanks. Julian Ilett the youtube electrical guru seems to rate them fairly highly. Perhaps I can find them in Cape Town. I already have a 4bay Nitecore charger, but it would be great to make one myself.


----------



## stroes (6/6/17)

Exactly why i rather built one myself. Even the 3 bay one i built before this one never gave any issues. Still rather do this than pay R500 for a charger. Im stingy like that.

Have a look at Riecktron.co.za or lantis.co.za they have and do ship

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott (6/6/17)

stroes said:


> *** DISCLAIMER ***
> Do not attempt this if you know little about electronics. I take no responsibility for any loss or damage to your device or your life.
> *** DISCLAIMER ***
> 
> ...


Absolutely awesome improvisation but I personally wouldn't give it a go in a million years. Firstly I can barely change a light bulb and secondly I am not convinced vaping is allowed in heaven.


----------



## stroes (6/6/17)

Scott said:


> Absolutely awesome improvisation but I personally wouldn't give it a go in a million years. Firstly I can barely change a light bulb and secondly I am not convinced vaping is allowed in heaven.


    kak snaaks.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

